# Knitted Baby Stroller Blanket



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

I just finished this stroller blanket today for my cousin's baby that was due May 5. Haven't heard if her baby has made an appearance yet. I used the baby blanket pattern "Baby Blocks" (with less casted on stitches) that was in Debbie Macomber's book "The Shop on Blossom Street" that the character Lydia Hoffman chooses for her beginners' knitting class. This was a very easy pattern. 

With size 10 needles, I used one strand of Red Heart Baby Fingering yarn (light pink) and one strand of Bernat Baby Jacquards (spearmint candy) held together. I made this blanket month's ago using a different yarn and color...it's amazing how different the baby blanket looks. I really didn't like the first one...but I think this one finished very pretty.


----------



## edgemanak (May 17, 2011)

I love it. Especially the smaller basketweave used as a border. That's something I had never even thought to consider doing.


----------



## PointySticksNStones (Mar 20, 2012)

Stunning!


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Beautiful blanket!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I love that! It has such wonderful color and texture.


----------



## skinny minnie (Jan 4, 2012)

Very pretty, do love the border really stands out.


----------



## mumof13 (Mar 22, 2012)

love the border! Actually , love the whole blanket, but the border is so nice.


----------



## ainejo (Mar 15, 2012)

beautiful love your work.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Beautiful basketweave blanket. Yarn is lovely, too. Nice work!!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## me2memeinVT (Mar 5, 2011)

That pattern is so pretty and the colors blend so well!Lovely gift for lucky babe~~~~


----------



## loriekennedy (Jan 3, 2012)

beautiful!!


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Nice work.


----------



## tricotmonique (Dec 2, 2011)

Lovely work. Lovely coincidence. I am thinking of knitting one just like this.


----------



## Tashi (Aug 12, 2011)

This is absolutely stunning and snuggly!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I love it! Beautiful color!


----------



## dalli (Apr 4, 2011)

WOW1 this is a must for great grandaughter arriving in July, hope I can download the pattern Dalli


----------



## tricotmonique (Dec 2, 2011)

An other option is to borrow it from the public library or a second hand copy bought online from i.e. abebooks.com. alibris.com.


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

Very pretty blanket, lovely soft colour.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Here is a link to the Baby Block pattern...I should have looked for this earlier. This is a very easy pattern. You only need to know how to knit and purl.

http://www.debbiemacomber.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=nnp&pageID=194


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Very pretty. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## morgansam51 (Apr 4, 2012)

Your blanket is beautiful! I have made this pattern several times - I think I've made 6 or 7. Right now I have 2 in reserve and am working on a blue one. I think I've made them in a nice buttery yellow, a rich cream color, baby green. and a lemony yellow. They make great baby gifts. I come from a large family and right now all the nieces and nephews are getting to an age where we will be seeing more babies. I think my children might be done! Or, maybe not!


----------



## belencita7 (Oct 6, 2011)

It is very beautiful!


----------



## Glennis (Mar 10, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

It's very pretty, nice work, will have to try this one


----------



## Sue H (Mar 23, 2011)

I LOVE it! Just saved the pattern in my favorites! How many stitches did you cast on for the stroller size that you made? This is something you don't normally receive for a baby gift, and I would love to make some!!!!


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

morgansam51...If you have photos of the ones you knitted I would to see them.


----------



## Elizabethan (Apr 6, 2012)

Beautiful work, I like the border.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Sue H said:


> I LOVE it! Just saved the pattern in my favorites! How many stitches did you cast on for the stroller size that you made? This is something you don't normally receive for a baby gift, and I would love to make some!!!!


Good morning...I casted on 126 stitches but didn't figure in the border working right...so, the border would work best with 117 stitches. This size is perfect for a stroller and to cover a baby while they are taking their nap. The patterns I have read for stroller size have measured from 30" to 32" wide and 32" long. I'm a really tight knitter so mine measured 27-1/2"...I was going for 30" but it seems to be wide enough. If you do a google search for "knitted stroller baby blanket" you can find a really nice free pattern...I might make that next time. I hope you will post a photo when you are finished!!!


----------



## Nonasdada (Apr 23, 2012)

it is beautiful, i love everything about it, the colour, the border, the stitch, the size, all


----------



## bfralix (Sep 25, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

I love the border. What a nice, comfy looking blanket!


----------



## djones5252 (May 6, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Beautiful blanket. I love that you've done a smaller basket weave for the border xx


----------



## bonniebb (Jul 1, 2011)

I love it! Your choice of yarn is just wonderful. Makes me want to go out and get the pattern, immediately. lol


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

very pretty love random yarn


----------



## debch (Apr 18, 2011)

Very, very nice!


----------



## marie12181 (Oct 25, 2011)

I think it is beautiful! I can't wait to find the pattern. I have met Debbie and am a mighty big fan or hers. Job well done and I'm sure will be greatly appreciated.
Marie


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

Love it! I think I have that book by Debbie Macomber. She is a wonderful author and inspiring knitter. Love all the Blossom Street books!! You are inspiring me to try that blanket sometime!


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

It is gorgeous, love the colours.


----------



## HoneyOink (May 29, 2011)

Nice work...the border really is the cherry on the top.


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

Soo pretty! It is a beautiful pattern and your choice of yarns is lovely. I tried that pattern a couple of years ago - didn't turn out like that- got terribly frustrated -lol. Frogged it and knit a very simple sweater instead!


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

You have awinning combination. Great job. Love the colors


----------



## knottyknittershop (Mar 16, 2012)

What a great idea, to use smaller basket weave add a border. Love you colors.


----------



## jkb1955 (Dec 29, 2011)

This is beautiful! I also like the smaller basketweave border? How many stitches did you cast on? What is the size of this afghan?


----------



## Gingir (Nov 20, 2011)

Beautiful Blanket and beautiful work....l


----------



## gcoop (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh I just love it and the basketweave border is just wonderful


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Such a beautiful blanket. I am making the same pattern for our bed in an Ecru. I love this pattern, don't you? Love the color you chose.


----------



## knitnanaknit (Mar 31, 2012)

Love the blanket and I just found out I need to make a baby blanket! Thank you for the link to the pattern, think I will try this one. Love your choice of colors!


----------



## MegK31 (Feb 4, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## elainjoyce (Mar 3, 2011)

Knitted this same blanket a few years ago to match a outfit. Very easy and a follower of Debbie. Have all her books. I like the colors you picked. Turned out very pretty. I used a cream. Lacked something to me so I tied it like a quit


----------



## snoopylover (Nov 13, 2011)

It is really beautiful and I like the border as well.


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

i just love it so very pretty & you did a wonderful job...baby & mommy will adore it!


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## mileysmum (Apr 7, 2012)

love the border it really makes the rug. love the colours, great job


----------



## LouiseH. (Feb 10, 2011)

fantastic...love the color combination....


----------



## clwise (May 19, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

THANK YOU FOR THE LINK...


----------



## deercreek (Jan 28, 2012)

Oh my gosh you did beautiful job. Very very nice. You should be very proud of it.


----------

